# Gingerbread Biscuits



## Kinova

After some minor prompting and much deliberation, I’ve decided to make an art thread. *nervous* So welcome to Gingerbread Biscuits*, I guess. (I made a banner but it doesn't say the name of the thread. Adurr. :B)

A couple of things you should know:
~ I have a tendency to ramble about each picture, but you can skip those parts.
~ CC is much appreciated, as I’m always looking to improve.
~ I have terrible trouble thinking of things to draws, so requests are welcome.

Young Phoenix (No, not _Wright_.)
Oh, this thing took so long… x_x The lineart wasn’t great (I thought it was a good idea to draw a bird with no idea what bird anatomy is like) so the paint was a clever distraction. Turned out alright, I suppose.

Luxray
More paint… it was a lot darker on paper but the scanner made it loads brighter. *blinks* Turns out I’m not so great at drawing canines/felines/fluffy things on legs. ;>>

Pirate Ampharos… Maybe I’ll make it a Pokesona.

Rainbows and Lollipops~
Er… I finished reading Son of a Witch, so I wanted to do some epic tribute picture – problem was, once I wrote the words I couldn’t think of anything further for the picture. As I was trying to think of something, I saw the video for Mika’s "Lollipop"… and _this_ happened. (Oh, yeah - see how many faces you can spot :D)

Flygon evolved.
Crummy looking paper here.

*Peace*
Yes, Wicked fanart. I couldn’t resist. x3 Scanner lightened everything again so Glinda’s face looks awful… I like her left hand, though.

A Very Blustery Day
Yup, Elphie. Walking into blank space.

*Pose*
Galinda, Disembodied Head of the Uplands. Too bright ;-;

Werewolf
Trying to practice canines… sort of.

Charmander
First feeble attempt at using PSP8.

Aaaand that’s it, for now.

*Oh, except. The thread's named after food in keeping with my sprite thread, Oranges and Lemons. And Cirrus once said my name reminded her of gingerbread biscuits, so. x3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Not bad at all. The Charmander looks out of proportion, but still cute. Maybe a Weedle and Caterpie side by side.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Your thread's title is making me hungry~ XD

I love Pirate Ampharos, it's adorable. Luxray's awesome too~ Just a few things, the face is sort of flat, it looks kind of 2D when compared to the rest of the body. And the legs are a bit fat.

I thought that Phoenix picture was going to be a younger version of this Phoenix Wright guy everyone seems to be talking about. XD But it's really good! The colours are marvelous. Just one thing: the right wing is bigger than the left, so it looks sort of lopsided.

The werewolf is better than anything I could ever draw! I suck at anthros. It's pretty good, actually, I like how its all fluffy. And Rainbows and Lollipops is so colourful~ I love rainbows. :D

I really like *Pose* too, the curly hair looks so realistic! (And I should know, ahaha.)


----------



## Kinova

Oh fudge people have actually been looking at this stuff - *hides*

I might try that, Blastoise... poor Weedle never gets much attention. x3 The Charmander's out of proportion? I guess the head compared to the rest of the body's a bit off, and the arms/legs are kinda short. Hm.

Ahh Arylett you saying the title made you hungry made me hungry. And we don't have any gingerbread. D: Anyway - I can see what you mean about the Luxray's head there. It's probably because it's sideways on while the rest of the body's at a slight angle, but I didn't think about that when I was sketching it. ;>> The mane looked less 2D on paper because I gave it massive amounts of shading which the scanner ignored.
(Couldn't be Phoenix Wright because I haven't played those games x: ) I was supposed to be drawing it from one side but my proportions went all wonky so now it has one stunted wing, as you pointed out. xD; Glad you like the colouring~
I'm also pleased you reckon the curly hair's okay, too, because my mum was looking at it before and she's convinced "this girl's got spaghetti on her head o.o". I thought I'd practice it seeing as I have a reference sitting atop my head. x3

So uh old "art"
Done back when the final Harry Potter book came out; read it through twice but found I wasn't quite ready to put it on the bookshelf with the others (well, I was _attached _ by then) so I copied the back cover to delay putting it away. ^^;

...I have to stop overusing these smiles.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Finally, someone else who hasn't played Phoenix Wright! I thought I was the only one. XD

And wow, that Harry Potter back cover (is that what it looks like in the UK?) is awesome. No seriously, it's perfect~ I bow down to your superior scenery drawing skills. 

But overusing smiles is fun! :D


----------



## Dannichu

Yaaaay! Pressuring people _does_ work! :D

Your Wicked drawings make me stupidly happy inside. There can never be enough Wicked fanart~ <3

M'kay, the Phoenix is not only cute as hell, but the attention to detail on the plumage and colouring makes it look very impressive. And it looks cute and young but still majestic at the same time. 

The Luxray's head is very pretty; the eye is cool and the fluffiness of the, uh, head-fluff is love. I think the legs are a little short, particularly the front ones. The paws are lovely, though. 

Pirate Ampharos is _so cute_. I love the belt and little sword and you should draw more of this little guy. 

The Elphie Lives picture is brilliant. I wish I had the patience to draw out something that big and colourful. And it’s so happy. I think I got about five faces?

The Azumarill on the Change picture is cute as hell, and aside from the wings being a little small, the Flygon is very well-proportioned, which is very hard to do. 
You have really pretty handwriting~

I really like G(a)linda's left hand, too, though there's something off about her right one (I feel like the mother of all hypocrites critting someone about hands, but you asked); it kinda looks like she has five fingers but no thumb. Her hair looks great; curls are stupidly hard to get right, but they look great here. I also love her coat; the flower on the sleeve made me smile :3
I like how you draw eyes, but she isn't really looking at anything here and it'd just look better if she was looking straight ahead or, uh, something. Elphie looks fine. 

I think I've already said that I love the cloaked Elphie picture, but just in case; I love it. Especially because black is a horrible colour to shade with, but the flowiness (I'm sure there's a better word for that) of her cloak, scarf and dress look brilliant.

Again, I love how you draw Galinda’s curls (much better than my “let’s draw a fuzzy line and pretend it’s curly :D”, and the head shape is good. I love her little grin <3

I like the colouring on the werewolf, and the paws and head. I think the hind legs are a little too long, but other than that, he’s great.

And the little Charmander is cuuute. Certainly a lot better than my attempts at digital art, but it’d look better with some shadows opposite the tail and mouth flames. 

Oh, and you also win the award for Cutest Art Thread Title :3


----------



## Kinova

@Arylett ~ Well, it was just copying somebody else's work but glad you like it. :3 (What does the cover look like in the US...? *Looks it up* Ahh, Voldemort. Looking creepy.)

@Danni ~ Sweet crumpets long post. o.o But thaaankyou, it's all appreciated. (Although - pfft _that_ is not my handwriting. That was me trying to make it look less like a drunken spider covered in ink had staggered across the page. xD;)
Ergh, I know what you mean about Galinda's other hand - looks like a claw of some sort. Nasty. And she is looking a little vacant. I'm glad the coat turned out presentable, because it was originally a mistake: "*draws usual t-shirt outline and inks* ...Oh, shoot. Galinda wearing a _t-shirt_? Um, um... too late for frills. Flowers! That'll work!"
...Short response to long post but thanks for all the crits and stuff~

Oh no not another attempt at a canine (old)
...

A Sneaking Feeling...
A doodle of something that happened in my Mystery Dungeon game the other day, which got coloured for some reason. Poor Pidgey. (Also that's my actual handwriting xD; No, I'm not three years old, as it may imply.)

I did the Caterpie/Weedle picture but the colours are seriously messed up because I did it in the semi-dark. Clever. Might see if I can clean it up in Paint Shop.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

;;Looks up UK cover;; Whoa, it's amazing~ And you managed to imitate it pretty well! 

Houndoom's pretty good though, except the backside. It seems to stick out a bit. And fwehehe, Natu is cute, I love the way its wings are flapping around insanely. 

And I love the look on Eevee's face in that picture. It just... XD And Scyther's pretty awesome~ The only thing I would say here is that Eevee is missing its fluffy collar thingy.


----------



## Dannichu

XDD the MD pic had me giggling far too much. I think it's the Eevee's face. The Scyther;s a bit wingless, but otherwise very, very good - I think Scyther are one of the hardest-to-draw Pokemon ever. 

The Houndoom pic's hilarious too; I love the wibbly little Natu :3 And the Houndoom's expression. 
The front legs are great, but I think there's something off aboud the hind ones... uh, this (by Kratos) is a pretty good guide to canine legs.

I still think you're writing's nice. Much better than mine.


----------



## Kinova

Whoops, this is what I get for drawing without a reference. Although I did forget some fairly obvious things in the MD picture. (You would think though, seeing as I'm meant to be the Eevee, I'd remember it.) ^^; The Houndoom was the root of the recent splurge of canine-practicing; mainly due to the awfulness of his backside, as Arylett pointed out.

Oh _yes_! I saw that guide before, but when I went to actually use it I couldn't remember where I found the link - I've been looking for it, thank you~

Caterpie & Weedle
Finished messing with it - I think I saved it in the wrong format, though, because it's more ... square than it was when I was actually colouring it. o.o

An Unwanted Sea Breeze
Return of the pirate Ampharos. x3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoo, Danni, I found that link helpful as well! 

Let's see... Caterpie and Weedle are pretty good. I especially like Caterpie, it's so cute on that ball~ But you're right, you saved it in the wrong format. Digital pictures don't look good as JPGs.

XD I love Unwanted Sea Breeze. That Ampharos sure is one swash-buckling Pokemon. It's so adorable. :3


----------



## Kinova

So, um, what should I be saving them as? xD; PNG's? That's what the Charmander was, at least.

I put up a small and kind of crummy banner, yay...? Nothing new though, seeing as I suck at coming up with ideas. D: I spent two hours staring at the same piece of white paper yesterday, but I've got nothing. Suggestions would be loved.


----------



## Dannichu

...more Wicked? Something RENT-ish? *hopeful eyes*

The banner's pretty, though; I like the colouring on the bubbles :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Save them as you would save sprites. PNGs are pretty good.

Also, your banner is so pretty and colourful! I love the bubbles, they're lovely~


----------



## Kinova

Updates dun dun duuun:

Flaming RENT...
... Well, you asked for it. :P It's based on the second (? I think) song in RENT where everyone throws flaming papers at Benny here. I never understood why he looked so relaxed in this part - if I'd had a hoarde of angry bohiemians throwing balls of fire at me I'd be running for cover.

Scyther Swipe
I was trying different poses and ended up converting one to Scyther-anatomy; came out pretty weird. o.o

The Gran Grimoire
A copy I did absolutely _ages_ ago of a tiny picture in my FFTA booklet thingy. Yay...? (One thing though - it looks and acts a bit like the Grimmerie from Wicked, which is weird - did one copy off the other or are they both based on something else? o.O)

So, hum. Doubt there'll be any new stuff until after the weekend, but from then you should probably expect Wicked-y stuff becuase I'll have seen it by then~ :D


----------



## Flazeah

Both of the Pirate Ampharos pictures are awesome. It has beautiful eyes. :D The hat's a nice touch, and the belt looks cool.

The Mystery Dungeon one made me chuckle, which either shows how easily amused I am or how good you are at putting across a funny concept in a drawing; or possibly a combination of both. Anyhow, the idea is awesome and the drawing itself is very good. The Scyther's blades could maybe do with looking a bit more sharp, possibly more slender at the ends and with a more defined curve at the end of the scythes. But Scyther does seem hard to get right, and I think you did a great job.

 Aand I'll take this opportunity to mention that the mouth on the swiping Scyther looks _slightly_ odd, probably because it makes the Scyther look much more humanoid, although that could have been the intention; in which case, please forgive me. xD; It'd look more Scyther-ish if you drew the mouth low on the right side (the side that's on our right); sorta running up diagonally close to the edge of its jaw from a point close to its chin. Uh, I suck at explaining what I mean sometimes. ^^; Scyther's face can be pretty confusing, though, and I think you drew it well overall.

 Ahahahaw, the Caterpie is so sweet. o_o Damn. It's so cute. And the Flygon is absolutely gorgeous. The colouring on it looks lovely. So pretty. :3

 I really like the way you've shaded the RENT guy's jacket. It looks excellent.

 Heh, the text in the Houndoom drawing reminds me of those funny birthday cards with old black and white photos of people and something amusing put on them, often beginning with words like "It wasn't until...". I dunno if you've seen them, but yeah. The drawing amuses me, anyway, and I admire your ability to draw Houndoom.


----------



## Dannichu

XDD Unamused Benny I love it! I especially adore his rainbow umbrella <3
You're right, he is far too okay with people throwing fireballs at him in that scene o.o 
God, I want to see how it all works in the stage version~

Woah, the detail on the Grimoire is pretty impressive. How long did that take you?

I agree that the Scyther's face is a little off, but the pose is plain awesome <3

Eeee Wickedy stuff~ <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I find that Flaming RENT one funny. It made me chuckle, the expression on his face~ So perfectly apathetic! XD

Also, Scyther's pose is pretty good! But as Dannichu said, the face is a bit weird. Also, the scythes look a bit small, maybe they should be protruding more outward...? Nice shading and colouring though, I really do like it.

And lastly, the Grimoire is VERY detailed. Holy crap. I wouldn't have the patience to put all those little patterns on it. Good job!


----------



## Spoon

The flegling phoenix is adorable <3 I wouldn't have the attention span to use that amount of effort into each feather, though the wing atamony is a slightly off. Each layer of feathers differ from one another, with top being smaller and compact, and the lowest part longer, and more feather-like. I fail at describing things, so try looking up images of wings; it's much use a reference. The eyes are a bit akwardly placed. I quite like the tail, too <333


----------



## Kinova

Flazeah: I get what you mean about the mouth, don't worry. xD; The whole thing is sort of off because it started out human and got altered, and I didn't think to change the mouth, shoot. I'll get Scyther right one day *shakes fist at air*
Oh yes! I've seen those cards. I'd actually forgotten all about them. And thank you~

Danni: How long did it take me...? Um, ages. XD I don't know really, but I remember complaining that my hand was going to fall off from the colouring.
(How on Earth _would_ it work on stage? o.O)

Arylett & Spoon~ Thank you for crits and things. Notes to self: use references and make Scyther more lethal-looking >3

Told you there'd be Wicked stuff~

Wicked Chibi-things, ended up looking distinctly Dannichuish (to me at least); some are bookverse and some are musicalverse and Dr. Dillamond is sort of something in between o.O:






Jekyll/Hyde Elphaba
Sort of based on at the end of the book where she kind of loses it a little. x3; Mainly because of this song from Jekyll & Hyde (You can't control me, I live deep inside you, Each day you'll feel me devour your soul~ >D), but I suppose it could work for No Good Deed too. My black pencil is being reduced to a stump with all this Elphie stuff I've been drawing D:

A Kinovahat~





It's Arylett's fault. x3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ah, you crazy kid and your fandom which I know absolutely nothing about~ The chibis are Dannichuish. (And uh... those people look good standing there. You know those guys? Yeah...? ^^ And the colours are pretty awesome too, nice and vivid. :D)

Kinovahat! ;;Sticks a rainbow feather in her Kinovahat and calls it macaroni;; :3 I love it, thank you for my shiny new Kinovahat~ ;;Styling in Kinovahat and Arylettjumper;;


----------



## Crowned Clown

Kinova said:


> Oh fudge people have actually been looking at this stuff - *hides*


Well, if you didn't want us to look why'd you ask us to look at it? :3

I like a lot of your work. :D But there are a few things that sorta bothered me..

Um.. your Phoenix.. its wings are sorta.. bent. I don't think wing bones bend like that. And the feathers.. I like your feathers, but the way you layered it upon layer upon layer upon layer at the bottom made it sorta seem like its a very thick wing with inches of feathers stacked upon each other. [I didn't say that well. D:]

Luxray. Aside from it being a little light [don't worry, I don't blame you] and the thick legs and whatnot I think the eye's a little too high up on its head. And the fur on its head makes it look like a Super-sayan xP

Flygon x Azumarill- It's really cute! But the flygon's wings are too small to carry it, and looking at the azumarill, it looks like it's going to rock over onto its back if it's not careful.

Charmander- forehead's too big, that's all I have to say. [aaah, brain tumor!] oh, and you fergot to colour the belly tan [or whatever colour it is]. And the tail's quite.. blunt at the end.

Houndoom- what Miss Arylett said.

Weedle- Your weedle's head is smaller than most weedle I've seen. But it's so CUUUUTE~ Maybe you shouldn't have outlined the caterpie's mouth, it looks kinda funny.

Scyther Swipe- I like the position and the way you drew him. But the mouth sorta.. well, looks like it shouldn't be in that place. And the scyther's foot.. it looks like a boot xD

Everything is awesome even if I said they have little funny tidbits to them. I have to say, my favorite is your ampharos ^^ kawaii desu!!~

My crit sucks, so you don't have to listen x3


----------



## Dannichu

The Wicked chibis are _so_ cuuuute~
I particularly love Nessa's stubby arms, Galinda's dress and little smile, Elphie's hat and Fiyero's clothes and diamond. And the overall bookverse-ness of the whole picture. 

I hear you on the black pencil reduced to a stump-thing. My pink is nearly non-existant and I've got three different black pencils and they're all short. Even my greens (and I've got about five zillion of them) are comparitively short X3

The shading on the splitElphie is very, very good; black's a nightmare to shade with, and it looks very good here, especially on the hair. I love the idea for this, too; I quite liked (in the most non-sadistic way possible) how she went more or less mad towards the end of the book, what with everything that happened, while she was simply misunderstood because of propaganda in the musical. 

And the Kinova hat makes me happy :D

(Arylett you should see Wicked. Or read the book - it's amazing. Or maybe just watch some clips from the musical online. Or even the symopsis on Wiki since you have no idea what we're talking about ^^)


----------



## Kinova

Thanks, guys~

@Arylett: Yeah, I know those guys. XD (Also - Wicked~ Read it~ :D)

@Crowned Cloud: Ooh, many crits. I apprieciate them, thank you. I'll try to work on all that stuff~ Though I think the main thing from everyone is that I should learn to draw with some references; that way I'll (hopefully) have fewer weirdly-winged birds, funny-legged canines and... less tumored fire lizards. :P

@Danni: Thank you~ My collection of colouring pencils is more or less full of odd pencils from various selections that have all been used up, so they're all quite short but the black is _tiny_. I really should buy some new ones.

I actually only have one thing to post right now; more chibi-things... they're fun to draw.







I dunno how recognisable they are, though. XD; So! Chibi villans, from left to right: Sylar, off the TV show Heroes (he steals brains... yeah); Voldemort, from Harry Potter; The Joker from the new Batman movie; Toby (or "the guy who got all posessed by Satan") from Doctor Who; Davy Jones from the Pirates movies (<3) and Cruella DeVil from 101 Dalmations (because I noticed there were no female villans D:)


----------



## Flazeah

Davy Jones looks brilliant. :D I really like the colours and shading you've done, and the way you've done all the characters' eyes is so cute. And Davy Jones' hat is cool, as is his pegleg. Cruella de Vil looks great too. I like her expression; it looks menacing _and_ cute. And the way you've drawn her coat is neat - especially the fur. You've managed to actually make it look fuzzy. The shading's really good.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Am in the process of watching the Musical, does that count? Taahaha.

Ooh, Miss Arylett? I like that~ It makes me feel like a Southern belle or something. "Miss Arylett, you are lookin' mighty fine to-day." Miss Arylett: "Why thank you, Jedediah! Ya'll are lookin' pretty sharp too!"

So anyways, back to the art in Kinovaville! Voldy~ Muhehehe. 

And wow, you managed to draw the Joker looking both cute and creepy at the same time. Like Flazeah said, the shading is great on all of them~ 

And the first dude's expression is freaky, that's good. Is that a brain he's holding? Wow.

Cruella's good, but the hair, it's sort of funky. It doesn't really look like hair, I can't describe it, just looks weird. ;;Vague Arylett strikes again!;; The expression though, whew, good, good, freaky, good.

Davy Jones is nicety nice nice! His tentacle thingies are well-drawn, they really flow~


----------



## Dannichu

Oh my God, Davy Jones is far, far too adorable <3 I also love the little skull coming out of Voldy's wand. They're all gorgeous~


----------



## Kinova

Ehe, it's stupid that Davy Jones has the most complicated design but it's the only one I didn't need a reference for~ But yeah, I love his whole design and stuff to bits, so. I know Cruella's hair is kind of off, but I was feeling too lazy to fix it at the time. *cringe*

And now... neglecting my art thread? Me? Surely not... *looks around shiftily*

Well, I sort of have. But I have a reason! I've been working on a meme~ A rather lengthly one, so I've been trying to finish it before posting. It's a Harry Potter one, because I love reading other's people's memes on dA (even if I'm not a member there X3;) and wanted to try filling one in. You can tell which questions I was feeling lazy with. :P

Loooong meme

And also! An Arylettopian Battle Costume~
Arylett and I were talking and I somehow ended up being knighted a Royal Fashion Knight of Arylettopia, so I designed a battle costume for the country. Yeah~ X3


----------



## Dannichu

sadljgde that meme was _amazing _<3~

Ravenclaw Kinova is too cute~ And I love Dumbledore's blue-and-yellow outfit, it's awesome. Crying Cho is great (I don't like Cho D<) and snuggly!Snape is too cute for words. I absolutely love the sphinx's head (I loved that part in the book, too <3), and I could tell Tonks was done in CLAMP's style because I saw "CCS-style" X3
PikachuDumbledore is the best thing I've seen all day. All week. Oh god, he's fantastic <3
Dumbledore dressed as Dobby is hilarious, too. I want his socks~
BabyChibi Snape and Lily are cute as hell (I want Lily's shirt X3) and HP/Avenue Q is one of the best crossovers in the history of ever. Aww, that bit of It Sucks To Be Me suits Hermione~ 

...and I'm done dissecting it. <3

And the Arylettoutfit is really awesome; the poses are cool, and the design on the clothes is so cool; I want those boots with spikes on so badly~

This post was brought to you by Excessive Use of Tildes~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The Queen of Arylettopia commends you, Kinova! She commends you, her Captain of the Royal Fashion Knights, for a job most well done! :3 ;;Gives Kinova MANY Awesome Points;; Oh my God, I lovelovelove the Arylettopian Battle Costume~ The colours are just so appropriate and I love how you drew the Atnura Mourmedy Charcill. <3<3 (That's the name of the weird red symbol in Arylett's signature) Also, stabby boots are still awesomenocity, they're funkalicious, Kinova man, funkalicious~ And I love the sword, man, the sword! It's like black and awesome and just :DD ;;Ramblerambleramble;; <3<3

Also I agree with Dannichu, Ravenclaw Kinova is adorable~ :3 The whole thing made me giggle though, especially Dumbles as Pikachu and Voldy as Spiritomb. X3 I think you choose really appropriate Pokémon. And oh my God, Dumbledore in Dobby's clothes is PRICELESS. ;;Goes into a mad fit of giggles;; And Kinova as Harry just made me laugh so much~

Why yes, I'm in a really good mood today~


----------



## Kinova

Aw, thanks Danni, Arylett~ I had fun with the meme, glad you liked it. (The CLAMP style looks so much cooler than mine, I was jealous when I finished that part. XD)

And good thing the Queen approves of the costume. X3

Uh, so, I've been neglecting the place _again_. I have a couple of little pictures, though.

Okay, so I have this problem: I always draw people wearing the same jeans and a t-shirt, with the same eyes/hairstyle only in different colours. So to force myself to draw people differently, I tried to draw some people I know. So we have Rosie, a friend of mine (uh totally haven't kind of adopted the CLAMP style hair) and my sister Katie. Whose hands look awful in this but I like the feet.

Aaaand finally Elphaba and Galinda because I haven't drawn them in a while. :D (Also, experimenting with poses made Galinda look very weird in this).

EDIT: Adurr I forget the main point to this update. I'm opening requests, in an attempt to make me draw something substantial. Um, I'll probably take two at a time. Yay? ;>>


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

;;Looks at last comment;; X3 I really was in a good mood that day.

Okay! So Arylett likes the way Kinovacakes does her humans~ Oh yes, she likes it very much! I don't know, they're just cute, but at the same time detailed and just awesome. I especially like the way you draw eyes, it contributes to the prettyliciousness and adorablity of it all! Lots of details, like folds in clothes and that sort of thing. You draw curly hair really awesomenocity too! Oh, I just do a bunch of squiggles. The shading in all of your drawings though is marvelous and just in the right places! 

But there's one issue I do see, with the Katie picture. The arm she's holding up is a bit stuff, the lines are rather straight, it doesn't really look like she has a wrist, if you know what I'm saying.

Oh and you're taking requests? Fweee! You know what I want to see? I want to see Arylett in a Arylettopian Battle Costume. X3 I want to see what I would look like in your style.  

Also adurr is a cool word~ ;;Adds it to Awesomenocityarylettdictionary;;


----------



## Dannichu

Eee, they're all so cute! I love Rosie; she looks adorable, and I love what she's wearing. It looks like winter pajamas, which are the nicest things to wear in the world. And the colours are <3 The hair is several shades of awesome, too. 

Katie's cute, too; her clothes look really awesome as well, and you're so good at arms and hands~ The legs look a little... lumpy? though, but the feet are so much better than anything I could draw D: 

And _eeee_ at the Glinda/Elphie pic (no, really. I did _eeee_). Elphie's pose is very cool and the hands are awesome, and I still like how you do Glinda's hair, although Glinda's lower half looks a little... small? 
But I love it so much <3

I'd request something, but we both know it'd be more Wicked-ish pictures, so I'll just wait till you draw them again :D


----------



## Kinova

@Arylett ~ Really? You like them...? I really don't like the way my humans come out, all lumpy and awkward and ew. But, ah, okay.

Um, I accept your request! And... here it is. X3 I could pick holes in it all day, but I'll just say OH FLIPPERS THE LEFT HAND ERGH SORRY and shut up. Because you don't all want to listen to me whinge.

@Danni ~ I have no idea what she's wearing, to be honest. XD But ahh, winter pajamas~ Makes it even harder to drag myself out of bed, they're so snuggly~ X3 Katie's legs are sort of lumpy... especially seeing as really she's all stick-like and titchy. :P And that was exactly what I meant by Galinda looking 'very weird'. I tried to change the position of her leg but it was so awkward already and argh. Glad you liked it, though~

Only posting one picture makes this post seem insubstantial, so have an old Rayquaza I did.

And a picture I did in my art class. I picked Japanese art as my next unit... having some problems coming up with ideas for the final project and stuff. ;>>

Expect Halloweeny/Nightmare Before Christmas stuff soonish. Seeing as, you know, it's coming up and gah I love that movie~ What's This? is so upbeat I love it~ X3


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, Arylett looks so good X3 How long did doing her hair like that take you? The coat looks damn good. 

The Rayquaza's mouth is a little big, but the body shape is amazing and I love its right arm for some reason. I guess Rayquaza arms normally look a little silly, given how tiny they are, but that one looks really good. 

And the Japanese picture is very pretty; the eyes and head-shape are very traditional-Japanese-picture-looking and the pattern on the kimono is lovely <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Of course! Would I say it if I didn't mean it Kinovacakes? Your humans are _good_, trust me.

Two words.

Brilliance. Awesomenocity.

YES.

ARYLETT IS YES.

SO MUCH YES THAT I MUST USE CAPITAL LETTERS.

I look _so_ good. Lovelovelove it! Oh, my hell hair must've taken you FOREVER. No Kinova. Brilliance awesomenocity. Brilliance awesomenocity. 

You are _good_. And the hands don't even look like flippers like you thought! They look very good. I like how you did the knuckles, just excellent, sheer excellence and detail! It is so much awesomenocity, words cannot even express.

Thank you Kinova~ <3

Rayquaza's body is just wow. It's so perfectly snaky, Dannichu said it all. The mouth is the only problem though, just as she said, it's a bit big. Especially the bottom part, the jaw, protrudes a bit too much.


----------



## Kinova

Aw, you guys are sweet to keep commenting here. X3

How long did the hair take? Uh, I dunno... a while, but I like how it came out. And, woo~ Most parts of the Japanese Woman one I based off other pictures, but the kimono design was me. :P

Glad you liked it, Arylett~ Your comments are too lovely. X3

Uhum so - I have some new stuff.

Happy Halloween~
... It's a pumpkin. :D

Rawr. A vague attempt at me as a Tim Burton-esque character.

*Sniffle*
...So I watched my shiny new Rent DVD the other day. ;.; I love that film, but maaan it's so _sad_.

Aaaaand finally~ Putting this properly in the thread, because I'm actually pleased with it. Novelty, I know.





Slimy Caramelldansen; the newest addition to the bandwagon~


----------



## Dannichu

Woah, the pencil work on the pumpkin is really, really cool; the time taken to put it into different sections and how it gets lighter towards the middle and stuff just looks excellent. And the bright orange of the light from inside is striking and awesome :D

The Tim Burton pic is great; the deathly grey skin colour is perfect, and all the raggedy-ness and stiches and such look really great. And the big eyes are very Burtonish. 

Aww @ RentwatchingKinova ;; Man, I've been there. Many times.

And slimey Caramelldansen is too disturbingly cute for words; I love his little claw and big grin and awwww <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Love the pumpkin, the mouth and eyes just seem to glow. Colouring's really nice, especially the shading. And it is striking, the orange, just as Danni said. Looks like light, actual fire!

Oh my God, I love Burton Kinova~ She is COOL, oh yeah. All patchy and raggedy and actually, she sort of looks like Sally from A Nightmare Before Christmas, but more colourful. I especially like the green parts! Oh yes, I really like the green. The arms are pretty awesomenocity too and the anatomy's just generally nice and good~ And the hair! I love the hair too, yep.

Rentwatching Kinova's expression amuses Arylett. X3 She looks so dazed, or has this dreamy look in her eyes or maybe like she's really teared up about some Epic Part. I don't know, I just LOVE her expression. The shading's nice and grand and good, mmm-hmm, looks like there's light coming out of that TV.

And yaaay, Slimydansen. Arylett has expressed her sentiments on this picture already. Disturbingly cute sums it up pretty well. And it looks even better coloured! Ahahaha. X3


----------



## Chimchar

hey


----------



## Kinova

Thank you for the comments~ Woo, I'm glad the Burton one looks... well, Burton-y. It was pretty much based on Sally from tNbC, Arylett.
Disturbingly cute. X3 Object achieved~

Okay, I feel I should say that if you don't like Disney then you're probably not going to like this post much.

See, I was browsing dA and came across this person. It's mainly Disney stuff and it's amazing~ (She also works at Disneyland herself and I am _unbelievably_ jealous but never mind that) After spending ages looking at that I was in the mood to do some fanart myself. So I've spent most of my half term doodling characters and listening to Disney music~

Mickey Mouse aaaand Minnie Mouse, both looking quite old-fashioned for some reason.

Pinocchio... don't like that one much. Plus it's hard to spell. :P

TinkerBell looked weird because I didn't have a flesh-coloured pen to outline with. I managed to dig a vanilla gel pen out, though, which worked okay on Ariel.

Finally, Captain Jack Sparrow looking drunken and disproportionate.


----------



## Dannichu

Aaah, I love bri-chan's stuff. I envy her drawing abilities so much~

Mickey and Minnie are too cute; the chunky lineart and bright, simple colours look really great on them and I think it's what gives them their old-school look. The hands are especially lovely. 

While he's the star of what might be my least favourite Disney movie, I really like Pinocchio here; he looks very, very much like his Disney incarnation and all puppet-like. The proportions are good, and the pencil outlines are effective.

Tinkerbell's wings are absolutely gorgeous~ Her head (or face?) is a little oddly-shaped, but I can't quite tell how. Her hair's great, though her feet are a little small. 

Jack is awesome. He looks so adorably drunk :D His head is really good; the heavy eye makeup, the braids and details on his hair, his beardiness... it's simple, but you got all the details that make him so Captain-Jack-like. 

Ariel's hair looks really good and true to the original Disney character; all flowy in the water and things. The shading on her tail looks really great, too. And her arms and hands look especially well-proportioned. 

Can I request something while you're on a Disney kick? If you have time to do a Stitch at some point, I'm sure he'll look absolutely awesome in your style X3


----------



## Kinova

<3

Stitch? Sure~







Mexican wave!​
I did Oogie Boogie from The Nightmare Before Christmas, and coloured it in highlighters... half of which didn't show up when scanned. D< The white areas were all pink and orange and trippy but noooo. I'll have to take a photo instead... have the mangled version for now.

Also the Sultan and Jafar from Aladdin, because I was thinking how odd is was that the two of them (plus Jasmine) were the only ones ever seen in the whole palace. You can just imagine the family photos...

EDIT: Screwed up the link on the Jafar one; fixed.


----------



## Dannichu

Eeeee, I was right~ Aww, he's so cute and crazy and you got all the details like the notches in his ears and everything~ :D

Oogie Boogie looks excellent with that background; I also really like his spider.

The Sultan and Jafar pic's not opening for me, though that could because of my dodgy internet :/


----------



## Kinova

Oops, my bad on the Jafar one - screwed up the link, but it's fixed now.

Uuh I have a better version of the Boogieman, hurray?

And a PMD2 one~ Because PartnerxHero is blatently canon. X3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

AWW! I LOVE the PMD2 one! It's so cute~! The colours are absolutely lovely, nice and soft, very suitable for the picture. And the expression on their faces is just so adorable~

Oogie Boogie is awesomenocity. It's so trippy, whoo~ The colours are sweet.

Ahahaha at the Jafar picture. I love his expression. X3 The Sultan's head seems a bit big though.

The Pinocchio picture (GOD HARD TO SPELL) is adorable~ You did the eyes just right, I think. Love the eyes.

Minnie Mouse is awesomenocity. Nice pose! Looks sort of like dancing or whistling. Though the left arm is a bit stiff... hmm. A bit too straight, yes.

I lovelovelove Mickie Mouse! And the pose is brilliant! Ahahaha! Good job on that one.

Ariel looks a bit fuzzy around the face. And the skin parts. But I like the tail~ And the hair! The hair is nice.

I like Tinkerbell's colours~ Wings are lovely, just as Danni said. But the face is a bit flat. It... it doesn't really make sense with her pose, like the... God, I suck at explaining. It's just facing too much to the side. And the left arm is a bit weird... umm... a bit squarish. ARYLETT CANNOT EXPLAIN THINGS!

Jack Sparrow is X3. I like it~

And I love Stitch. Stitch is general awesomenocity though. You did a good job drawing him, yep!

... ;;Has a sudden urge to play Kingdom Hearts after looking at this thread;;


----------



## Dannichu

It's weird how the Oogie Boogie picture still looks so gothic and Tim Burtony even though it's the brightest, most colourful thing ever. It looks really great :D

And awww the MD pic is cute. Torchic looks adorable, with its curled-up toes and fluffy neck and head-feathers. I think it's the angle of the head, but something about the Chikorita looks almost serpentine; but it still manages to look adorable, too <3
What program did you do this one in?


----------



## Kinova

Comments ~ <3

I get what you mean about TinkerBell, Arylett. Like, uh, her head's pointing the wrong way compared to her body (also she has a freakishly huge eye I just noticed o_O). 



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> ... ;;Has a sudden urge to play Kingdom Hearts after looking at this thread;;


Muhaha. >D

@Danni: Thank you~ And I think it's... Paint Shop Pro... 8, yeah. I only know the most basic of the basic tools, though. But! I was messing around with it and made an icon! X3







I also drew a Pudsey Bear~ (That's the mascot of Children in Need night for you non-Brits - uh, see this thread). He's not fat enough, though. :(

And rounding off with yet more Disney: Cogsworth and Lumiere, from Beauty and the Beast, because I love them to bits. (And, uh, Cogsworth? I don't _think_ that's what he was asking you...)

Probably won't have anything else this month because I'm trying to save all my ideas (which are currently pitifully low) for the draw-something-every-day-in-December thing (someone has to come up with a name for that) at the Obbsessive Scribblers club~


----------



## Dannichu

Ehehe; I love that icon very, very much <3

Aww, Pudsey's adorable; he's the new-design one, right? I swear, that bear gets a makeover every year. He looks really good, though; especially well done with the lineart/shading/colouring all in yellow; yellow's a horrible colour to shade with. 

Lumiere and Cogsworth are fantastic XD Cogsworth looks especially good and 3D, and both their shading is really, really great. And the facial expressions are prefect.

I'm trying to stockpile ideas, too, for the... NaArtDraMo?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Nice icon. I like the colours, uh-huh. Makes me think of... watermellons.

Also, Pudsey Bear...? Oh dear, Amelett, oh dear. I'm too lazy to look in that thread. But I like the colours of it! Especially the thingy around the eye, the white spotted thingy. And the pose, the pose is brilliant. And the eyes. Just really cute, that's all.

Just like Danni said with the Lumiere and Cogsworth pictures! Expressions are perfect. Ahahaha~ And Cogsworth does look pretty 3D. As well as Lumiere, I love the way his right errm... candle arm thingy is up in the air. The way he's waving it about. Gives it a really light and airy feeling, adds to it, in fact. Adds to what he's saying.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Watermelon is like, a Gelphie fruit. According to Dannichu. 

I love the expression you put on, well, things. I can't really describe why I like them, I just do. So, uh, yeah.


----------



## Kinova

Mmm comments~ You lovely people. X3

Danni: Haha; "Oh, I could try making an icon! But what of... ahaha. >D" It was too tempting. Woo, current ideas for the Art-A-Thon: sixteen. Need to work on that before December starts. *Flail*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Especially the thingy around the eye, the white spotted thingy.


It's a bandage. :3 A _polka-dot _bandage. Which I totally want if I ever break my arm or something. (Also why new-design Pudsey is cooler~)

Linoone: Well, thanks~
(And it so is a Gelphie fruit. :D)

Uhh so I was wrong about the no-art-till-December thing. It's all Disney's fault! ... And also partly to do with the person on dA I mentioned earlier in the thread.

I just had to try and draw her character (well, kind of), Reginald. The Mad Hatter. :D
I was really irritated that I mucked up his right hand so badly, but at least his face (and hat) came out okay.

Also, I was messing about with different styles... this was the result of one (even though it's... not that different). It's me at my new job. :D; I never realised waitressing could be so complicated.


----------



## Dannichu

I like the new Pudsey for the rainbows, yes, but the old one did have a certian amount of... old-school to it. My primary school use to make the most _amazingly delicious_ Pudsey biscuits on Children in Need day and I'd always buy loads and save the head for last because of the icing X3

Maaan you're getting better and better at faces and expressions and things. These last two are really, really great. 
The Mad Hatter one's really good; the folds in the clothing are all in the right places, the face is great and I especially like the way the hair came out. ...it shames me somewhat that the "mucked up" right hand is batter than anything I could draw >.<

And oooooh, the second one is _brilliant _XD I know exactly how you feel; in your first month or so you have the sharpest learning curve in the world, but I promise it gets better after that~
You learn to hate the general public so fast, though. I imagine especially in a waitressing job; people are always so rude to waitresses )<
But the "Bwuh?" exspression (especially the eyebrows~) is perfect X3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I am so terrible at posting here...

But seriously, everything is just... Pure Awesomesauce.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ahaha! Mad Hatter! I like the nose, oh yes. The nose. X3 It sticks out in particular to me for some reason. That is one awesomenocity nose. Oh and the pose! It's really good. No awkward angles and no awkward legs and the folds on the pants and clothes are quite natural and it is just really good. I also like his HUGE SHOES~

And oh wow. X3 I like the second one quite a bit, especially your expression. You're just like: "...Uh?" Though I'd probably have the expression too, if they told me to do all that. The outfit is awesomenocity though, I really like it for some reason. And the hair, I love the way the hair is done~ Oh and your shoes and pants! Awesomenocity, them, mmm'yes~ Though I do notice the left arm is slightly thicker than the right, if that makes sense. And the skirt thingy looks a bit odd... a bit too straight... and the folds look a bit... weirdish. Arylett sucking at describing again!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Kai said:


> I am so terrible at posting here...
> 
> But seriously, everything is just... Pure Awesomesauce.


Quoted for truth. I love the expressions on.... Everything. And the colors. And stuff. Yeah. [/epicfail comment]


----------



## Kinova

Dannichu said:


> I like the new Pudsey for the rainbows, yes, but the old one did have a certian amount of... old-school to it. My primary school use to make the most _amazingly delicious_ Pudsey biscuits on Children in Need day and I'd always buy loads and save the head for last because of the icing X3


XD I remember those! My mum was forever telling my sister off for buying lots, eating the icing and leaving the biscuit. Mmm.
And thank you~ Although, pfft, you _can_ draw hands. D<

@Arylett, about the nose - I couldn't agree more. His nose is epic. X3 Kudos to Disney/Bri-chan for making it so~
Oh, I get what you mean about the arm, I think. You mean the left (our left) one is thicker? I wondered about that, but that was how my arm looked when I tried checking what it looked like in the mirror, so maybe I just have weird elbows. o.o

@Kai & Linoone: Aw, thanks you guys. X3 I really do appreciate it~

Oh, okay! This will probably (I know I said it before and was wrong, but ehh) be the last update before the December Art-A-Thon begins. Not to worry, though, that's only three... days... away... ;>> Need ideas. Uhh, feel free to request, any time~

Oh yeah, the update. I painted a Curly-Tailed Bird, a Creation (yeah, it's meant to be a capital "C", go look at her thread~) of Arylett's. Because they're all rainbowy and awesome. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Yeah, the left one is thicker but Arylett has weird eyes which see things~

Oooh, Curly-Tailed Bird! And advertising of Drawsborough! I like this update muchly. And oh my GOD, it is SO GOOD. It is better than my original drawing! I love it! Especially the eye, which is very pretty and sparkly and cute! And the colours, the colours are amazing. I love the way it's all fuzzy and feathery. And the beak is awesomenocity~ And the curly tail feathers! They are GOOD, GOOD, GOOD. They look like vines or something and it is just pure MEGAWESOMENOCITY. And the wing is just so pretty and nice and red. ;;Stamps with HRA Stamp of Approval;; YES KINOVA YES. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, the Curly-Tailed Bird looks so great; the colours are especially awesome, and the face, wing and tail all look really nice. The legs look a little off... I think maybe they should be bent somewhere? But birds are horrible things to draw, so it's completely forgivable.


----------



## Kinova

Arylett: Well, I'm glad you liked it. X3 Even if the scanner did decide to outshine the shaded areas. *Grumbles loudly* Also...


Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> And the colours, the colours are amazing.


Col... ours. Colours. Ahaha, you've been Brit-ified! Told you there was no escape. :D

Danni: Uh, I dunno about the legs. I used a ref of some sparrow or something but it was from almost behind and I could only really see the feet, so I just drew them like in Arylett's original picture. Hmm, let me find some more refs... yeah, they are supposed to be bent, nearly at the top of the leg. Oh well, next time I'll get it~

So as you all know, the December Art-A-Thon has begun. :D And so I have begun to draw. Should update every few days or so, probably...

1st December - Galinda the fairy.
Uh, requires some explaining. Basically I found out that Kristen Chenoweth (the orginal Galinda on Broadway) is voicing a fairy in the new TinkerBell movie. So I had to try a fairy-fied Galinda... she doesn't look much like herself to me, but I am quite proud of her left hand. :P And on the same train of thought...

2nd December - Elphie the fairy.
Who abandoned experiencing this new means of defying gravity in favour of a book. And _really_ doesn't look herself. :/


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, oh, they're _adorable_! Galinda Fairy looks like she's in her element, with things being all pink and sparkly; both her hands look amazing and you're drawing faces more realistically, although the eyes are a little close. The wings are perfect and her blue-and-pink wand suits her brilliantly X3

Is it bad that I want to see the Tinkerbell movie (even though I dispise Tinkerbell with a passion) just because Cheno does some of the voicing? Hehe, I watched an episode of Fillmore! (which I've never seen before but is strangely fun) today because Cheno voices a random NPC who gets about three lines X3

Elphie's outfit really suits her, too; I like the black tights, and her wing shape and pattern are great, too. The lying-down-reading pose is one of the hardest (at least, of those I've ever tried to draw), and it looks really good; the legs and feet especially. Her left hand is a little small, but her right one is awesome. I don't know why you don't think it looks like her... maybe the face? The chin is excellent, but maybe the mouth is a little flat? I don't know ><

In short; I love them! <3


----------



## Kinova

How did I know you'd appreciate them? X3
Urgh, the lying-down pose _was_ annoying - d'you draw everything flat against the ground or what, I don't know. That and the fact that her face is in profile was a pain. But I'm glad her wings and legs look okay. :3

Okay, I have December 3rd~ Which I like, unbelievably. It's Scar, from The Lion King.

And December 4th, which is down to another incident in Mystery Dungeon. I knocked out a Magmortar (big, bulky, butch things that they are) and was amused when it dropped a Dainty Box on the ground. I don't know, I was pretty sleepy at the time, but it's like those Bikers with the Togetic and Cleffa. X3


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, that Magmortar is adorable! Which is saying a lot, because I _despise _Magmortar. The little heart just makes it all the cuter X3

I still love Scar; the shading is great, and his face is so "Forgive me for not _leaping _for joy."


----------



## Kai Lucifer

As much as I hate Magmortar as an evo of Magmar, I think that picture is adorable! ^3^ 

Scar looks awesome, but I think that the arms are a bit small and a bit higher up the body than it should be. Other than that, great!


----------



## Kinova

Thank you for the comments, as always~ X3

To answer your question from the OS Club, Danni, I used the video jacket for the movie as a ref. And hey, Magmortar aren't so bad - they have a pudding shaped head, come on. :P 

Aah, the legs. They were being a pain, so I threw a load of mane over them and hoped for the best. ;>> Probably why they came out sort of disproportionate/weirdly placed.

December 5th
Pretty crummy, did it on the bus on the way back from school. There was nothing around to draw so uh CLOUDS AND THE SUN.

December 6th
Uuh, one of the characters from Heroes (with the most potential for saving the world) recently lost most of his memories and thinks he's ten years old. His best friend's been landed babysitting. :P


----------



## Dannichu

Woah, I like the sun and clouds one; it looks nice and bright with no colours - when people shade in things, they tend to go overboard, so the whole thing looks dark, but it still looks happy even in monochrome. I especially like the clouds' silver lining :)

Hehe, I don't even know Heroes (it's on my To-Watch list, though), but your second pic made me giggle X3 I like how you drew the clothes, especially the guy's jacket, and the hands and hair look especially good, too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oooh~ 

And once more, I agree with Danni. About Scar's expression~ It DOES look like that. The face itself is pretty good! But the legs look a little weird, coming out of the mane like that. They look too short, like they should be longer and maybe a bit lower on the body.

;;Snackerfits;; Ahaha, Magmortar with a DAINTY BOX! ;;Amused;; That drawing is awesomenocity~ I love the look on Magmortar's face and just the really small girly box it's holding.

For some reason, your sun and clouds picture makes me hungry. (Makes me think of... eggs. Don't ask. EVERYTHING makes me hungry, the Arylettmind never stops thinking about food. There's a guy at school who everytime I look at, I get hungry for soup and noodles. Yeah... I'm crazy. Okay, ENOUGH WEIRD RAMBLING!) The sun looks very white and shiny, like a bright light! 'Tis good~ I like it overall, it has a nice fuzzy dreamy feeling.

Hehehe, I've never seen Heroes, but I do like the picture~ The pants and clothes are really good, got folds were they should and everything. And his jacket too! Although the mouth... his mouth's a bit funny, I guess. The jacket guy, I mean. I can't really explain it... but it looks off.

I really should read Wicked sometime. Or finish watching the Musical or SOMETHING. Galinda's pretty good! Especially the hands and body curves. But the legs look too straight. As for Elphaba... I must say, I like the wings~ They are awesomenocity. And the hair's good too~ But the arms are too short in proportion to the body and the body itself is a tad too long, as are the legs too short. 



Kinova said:


> Col... ours. Colours. Ahaha, you've been Brit-ified! Told you there was no escape. :D


Should I put on my Arylett Poppinsburra outfit now? OH! ANOTHER ARYLETTOPIAN IDEA! I think that'll be tommorow's drawing~ Maybe.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

But it's Wednesday! New Heroes episode day!

Hehe, both of the draings are wicked! I especially like the Heroes one. Poor little 10 year old Hiro. All he wants is to look at some comic books, but he has to save the world...


----------



## Kinova

Thank you all for the lovely comments~ Especially for your super-long one, Arylett. And Danni, Heroes is _amazing_, you should totally watch it if you get the chance.

Okay, I have been keeping up with the Art-A-Thon, I've just been exceptionally lazy and not put the drawings up. XP Plus I'm running out of ideas and we're not even half way through the month yet, so the pictures are getting steadily more random...

7th December
... Even though for the most part work's going well, I do have this annoying habit of piling plates up in the kitchen so that they look balenced, but by the time I'm half way across the restaurant again they all start sliding everywhere and make a huge clattering noise. All the customers tend to peer around and raise eyebrows, while I try and keep a straight face. ;>> Luckily the kitchen staff have caught everything before it falls on the floor though. And no-one seems to have caught on that it's my fault. :P

8th December
My friend Rosie again, because she keeps drawing me and it's only fair.

9th December
... Another friend pulled the "o_O" face the other day, only she didn't know what it actually was and didn't get why we were going "Oohface! Oohface!" at her.

10th December
Oh. My. Have I actually drawn something original? :O I named it a Flamoog, but I have no idea what exactly it is. It was based around a doodle of a Jacob's Ladder, if you can spot it.

11th December
Another doodlemonster... called it a Sleeken. Started life as the number seven and went from there.

12th December
Tigger, because he's cool. :3


----------



## Kinova

Uhh, I am so totally keeping up with the Art-A-Thon. Yes... ;>>

December 13th
A Pirate-a-fied Shuckle, bla bla bla.

December 14th
A christmassy Shinx - partly Kai's suggestion, thanks~

December 15th
For Kratos' art contest - did it stupidly late, just a couple of hours before the deadline, so it's according badly-done. Oops. Still, there'll be plenty to get crits on. XD;

December 16th
Heroes related again; Sylar, the world's most unconventional brain surgeon, likes cake. Best not to ask any more.

December 17th
Someone made a typo in an MSN conversation the other day - this was the result. X3;

December 18th
Captain James Hook - the live action movie version (which means he's also Lucius Malfoy ohoho I am too easily amused). Will attempt to colour it sometime~

December 19th
Zero, because The Nightmare Before Christmas was on the other day and he's the coolest ghost-dog in town. |D

So I'm... *counts* four days behind. And completely out of ideas. DX


----------



## Kinova

Umm, I guess overloading the thread with a lot of pictures is not the way forward. XD Never mind, I doubt I'll be doing that again for a while - the December Art-A-Thon's over, and I'm happy to say that I _just_ about finished my thirty-one drawings on time - completed the last one at five to midnight New Year's Eve, so it was a close call, but I did it~ |D I might not have done one per day, but it works for me.

I got some brush-tip pens for christmas, and I love them to bits~ There's only six colours in the pack, though, so the colouring on some of these is limited. X3

Some experiments with the new pens: A Panda bear, for my sister, who loves them and got loads of panda-related stuff for christmas; a doodle of Elphaba and Glinda, in which Elphie is nearly _glowing_ green, and a Kirlia.

I got some new shoes. |D






Then there's some squid-related art... first, because Davy Jones is overprotective of the Kraken in the pirates movies, and second... because evidently a space octopus is one of the things I can use my limited colour supply for. o_O;

Some Rod/Nicky (Avenue Q) doodles, based on this video (sweetest thing ever, I might add X3).

And finally something based on this song; they took all the trees, and put em in a tree museum/and they charged the people a dollar and a half to see them~ ... I was running out of ideas last night. ;>> Aaaand Wall-E's Eve for the New Year.

And that's all, folks. I'm going to go collapse in a heap now. :P


----------



## Kinova

Kinova said:


> And that's all, folks. I'm going to go collapse in a heap now. :P


I wasn't kidding. :3 I've done practically no drawing since. But I have a couple of things to offer while I get back into the habit...

For my friend's birthday - she loves the Muses in Disney's Hercules, so I tried to draw her with a couple of them. She came out terrrible, but there you go. XP

Some random character (hell yes I haven't made one up in forever); decided to call her Alex. Supposed to be some cousin or another of the Mad Hatter's, though the only thing she really has in common with him are her blue eyes and love of outsize clothing (who likes huge shorts? She likes huge shorts). Notorious thief, trying to quit.

A Fishshake - um, best not to ask...


----------



## Bombsii

Kinova said:


> I dunno how recognisable they are, though. XD; So! Chibi villans, from left to right: Sylar, off the TV show Heroes (he steals brains... yeah); Voldemort, from Harry Potter; The Joker from the new Batman movie; Toby (or "the guy who got all posessed by Satan") from Doctor Who; Davy Jones from the Pirates movies (<3) and Cruella DeVil from 101 Dalmations (because I noticed there were no female villans D:)



I love you for this picture! My favourite is Toby. If you're taking requests can I have chibi doctor who villains?


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaaaah, I've missed so much and there's so many but they're all so great I want to comment on all of them~

Okay, this could take a while. And these are in no real order. 

Okay, the Rod/Nicky pic? SO, SO freakin' adorable <3 Guh, there are no words. They're both criminally sweet, and you did a really awesome job of keeping them actually looking like the puppets they're supposed to be. I think my favourite one is Nicky doing the dishes, but aww~ And is that a gelphie butterfly I see in panel 2? I THINK SO. 

Niiiice trees in the Big Yellow Taxi picture (hurr, I'm irrationally proud of knowing the song without clicking the link); the firs are especially good; after drawing Christmas pictures, I have a massive appreciation for anyone who can draw good fir trees X3 The glary artificial-looking lights are cool, too. 

AWWW @ Eve. Just... d'aww. I love the chunky shading; markers, yes? 

Woah, your OC is teh awesome; I can totally tell you've been looking at a lot of Disney art recently... I'm guessing Hunchback, maybe? The face is absolutely brilliant, and I like the character design a lot; yay for female OCs that aren't skeletally thin and wear next to nothing (++++points for the nose ring, also X3). The clothing shading, especially on the bottom of the shorts, is particularly good. 

Exactly which part of the Muses picture is terible? Oh God, I adore the muses so, so much, they crack me up every time, especially the fat one X3 And they look excellent here; the hands are amazingly good, and the skin shading is good and aaaah, they still look Disneyish but are so obviously drawn by you. I hope your friend loved it :)

Uuh, the fish smoothie or whatever it's supposed to be makes me feel physically ill... is that what you were going for?

Hehe, your new shoes picture made me giggle (epsecially because I did the exact same thing when I got my yellow smiley Converses X3), and the pose is really cool. And your hat is absolutely epic. 

The panda is cute as hell and reminds me of your Pudsey pics from a while back. The curve of its bottom looks a little odd, since it'd be a bit flatter if it were sitting on the floor, but still; the eyes and ribbon and heart-shaped nose and awww~

The Kirlia's face is really cool, and it's nice to see a Kirlia picture with some movement or action instead of it just standing there looking "graceful". Something looks a little off and I can't tell quite what, but it might be that it's obvious which arm's nearer to us, but there isn't as much perspective on the legs? I dunno. Nice colouring with your new pens, though :3

Aww, my favouriteist couple in the world~ Actually, I think Elphie's colour looks quite good here, and I adore her purple hoodie and hat and expression and basically everything. Galinda's skin colour is a little off, though, and looks a little sunburnt (but I've never, ever found a flesh-coloured marker so yeah) and I really like the different head shapes you gave them. I really need to start doing that.

Haha, Pirate!Shuckle is epic X3 The hook-leg made me giggle out loud, and the bandanna is just too cute. The scars on the shell are awesome, too.

The Shinx's eyes look a little off (Shinx have silly eyes anyways), but it still manages to look adorable. The gravity-obeying ribbon is a nice touch, too. 

The new year pic is good; the slant of the window is cool, as are the reflections of the fireworks in the glass; the black colouring of the reflection of the sky is a little sketchy, but me complaining about the sketchiness of backgrounds is the ultimate hypocrisy. X3

I haven't seen Heroes, so I feel like I'm missing something in the cake picture, but I do like the detail on his hair and his massive eyebrows X3 The side-profile is pretty cool, too. 

Wet... elf? I'm trying to think of something that could be a typo for, but can't think of anything. The -.- expression is hilarious, though X3

Woah, the detail on the Hook picture is amazing o.o This looks amazing as it is; I really hope you do get around to colouring it at some point, because it'll look stunning. 

I always liked Zero. I still do, even though I have minor issues with TNBC, and he looks really cute here. I like whatever you did to make his nose all glowy, and though it'd look more effective on a dark blackground, he's still cool. 

I really love your work-related doodles, and you should deinetly do more if they come to you. The cringe is so well-drawn and I empathise because I used to do that with stacks of books in the library all the time; I never grasped not poling the duplicated pile too high, so it'd always end up falling over, though books are less breakable than crockery X3

My god, Rosie is amazing <3 (sssh I'm a sucker for rainbows X3) and I love this pic because everything is so damn _happy_.XD The angle of the easel is cool, and I love the big splashes and the little musical notes... and especially the rainbows. 

Aaah, even a vaguely realistic Oohface looks really creepy O.o The eyebrows are perfect, and the clothing creases are really good. 

Woah, Flamoog is creepy o.o In a good way; is is some kind of Fakemon, or just a random creature? I love its almost froggy eyes and the big, spiky flames/spikes; the colouring on the flames is really cool, too. 

I can see the 7 in the Skeleen, and it looks a little odd for it; the tail is all flowy, while the face is a bit more... rigid and blocky? Oh, I don't know. The face is absolutely adorable :3

I'll put aside my dislike for Tigger to say that the picture of him is extremely cute, the diagnonalish angle is cool, and the colouring (especially with orange, which is my absolute least favoutie colour to shade with) is very smooth :)

AND I'M DONE. 

*WELL DONE :D*

(apologies for any and all horrible typos)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh wow, so much I've missed... ARYLETTULTIMATECATCHUPTIME!

Comments for Ze Cake:

December 7th - Expression on your face is good and the pigtails highly amuse me for some reason. Loud CRASH is loud~ The arms though, they're a bit too thick. Also the elbow on the right one protrudes slightly too much and the face seems too sharp and squarish, as well as flat. Folds in clothes are good though! 

December 8th - Marvelously colourful~ The expression is so La~ 

December 9th - XD Oooohface~ Folds in clothing are good (you do those quite well, I've noticed), though the head seems a bit too big. 

December 10th - Flaaaaamoooog! I love that name, it suits it so. It's all firey and fuzzy and RAAGGH GONNA EAT YOU. Purple + fire = Yes~

December 11th - Sleekan... hmm. It looks kinda like a mix between a killer whale, seal, and otter. The snout seems a bit too long to me, and the head a bit too small in comparison. Also I think it's a bit thick at the end, usually for serpentish things it begins to slim down as you get to the tail. The fins look somewhat awkward to me for some reason.... not really sure why.

December 12th - BOING! I don't really have much to say here, you got Tigger down pat, I think.

December 13th - You and your thing for All Things Pirate, Cake! The legs are kinda... thickish blobbyish. And I think the neck is too short in comparison to the body, the body is a bit too thick too. Love Ze Pirateyness though~

December 14th - Ahahaha~! Cool colouring, and cute Christmasy Shinx. I think the head is a bit... squished though. Should be wider. Also the left paw, the one not on the gift, appears to be attached to the head directly and is a tiny bit too straight. It doesn't really have a chest.

December 15th - Fireworks, yaay~ The window looks COOL! (I should really find more adjectives for my vocabulary) Expression is nice too~

December 16th - That cake better not be you. XD CAREFUL CAKES OF THE HUNGRY SURGEON, HE SHALL EAT YOU! And also, the head seems a bit too big and he doesn't really seem to have much of a neck. The cake, however, looks good enough to eat~ Like a Kivavacake!

December 17th - ;;SNACKERS;; Oh, that is one of the best typos I've heard of yet. And I love ol' Elf's expression. It is perfect~

December 18th - Wow! Really nice job on this one! The detail on the outfit is AMAZING and it is just wow~ I like the way you drew the hook too, very precisely curved.

December 19th - Love the glowing nose~ And Zero is quite awesomenocity. Shading is wonderful too, yep~

Panda bear - It's so cute, it's kinda creepy. Good job~ XD

Elphaba and Galinda - I like Elphaba's hat~ And her face, I think you did a good job on that as well as her hair. Though Galinda's skin tone is a bit peculiar and kinda doesn't match with her blond hair. 

Kirlia - Nice! I like the stance, it looks sort of like it's defying someone, if that makes sense. 

Kinovanewshoes - Ze shoes are Ze Cool. One problem here - The hat. It seems almost melded to the head. You should make it look more like it's around something... if that makes sense.

Squidsushieone - ;;Giggles a bit;; Ahaha~ The tentacles of Ze Squid though are a tiny bit off. Davy Jones' expression though? It's just great and so is the tribal dude's~

Rod/Nicky - More fandomy things I haven't seen. (Puppets - Arylett doesn't like them. DX) But I think this picture shows a lot of progress! I note your hands have gotten better, as well as the colouring which appears more vivid, and the shading which is more apparent. Also like Green Guy's hair, sooo crazy~

Tree Museum - I've heard that song! I love it~ The look on the guy's face is perfect, and he just looks cute too. And I like that song, so extra points for something I actually know about~

Eve New Year - Giggly! The hat is cute, and just the whole thing is cute~

Muses Birthday One - I really like this one. You did an awesome job with the muses and just everything is really good! I like the colouring in this one too, along with shading. And the Muses' hair! Only thing that bothers me is that the blonde chick's eyes are too close together.

Alex - Looks like she should be in Kingdom Hearts. Seriously. I love the design, and the huge shorts are just love. Folds in clothing nice! Her left arm is a bit thick though. But the hair and the shoes are just great~ And a nose piercing! Only adds to Ze Badassery.

Fishshake - Does not look very... appetizing. Eep! I wouldn't like to drink one of those.

...Long comment is LONG. WOW. Geez~ But yes, here you are!


----------



## Kinova

*Overwhelmed by giant replies* Woooow, guys. :D You're all amazing.



DarkArmour said:


> If you're taking requests can I have chibi doctor who villains?


And suuuuch a long time later; yup, sure! Left to right (for the sake of unrecogniseableness) A Sontaran, Cyberman, Slitheen, Empty Child, Weeping Angel and a Dalek. :3

Dannichu~ Ehe, Gelphie butterfly. XD I was wondering whether anyone would notice that. (And on a side note; hurray, Big Yellow Taxi X3) And yeah, I've been looking at Hunchback, Beauty & the Beast... what, an excuse to watch old Disney movies again and again? Surely not. |3
Both the Flamoog and the Sleeken were just random creatures (and the most productive things to come out of my French lessons in a while ;>>), but maybe I'll develop them into Fakemon sometime, I don't know. Hrrm.
Aargh, I was so irritated with the Galinda and Elphie one - I coloured it in the half dark and thought it looks quite nice, but when I looked at it in the light next day I realised I'd coloured Galinda's cheeks orange and Elphie was florescent green. XD;
Honey, you mean HUNK-ules~ X3 Love the Muses too, but I seriously messed up Lucy's eyes.

Arylett~ The Flamoog is very RAAGGH GONNA EAT YOU, you're quite right. XD Oh - I see what you mean about that hat in the New Shoes one... must try to find a way of doing them properly. Hm. And thank you for the crits, advice etc. etc.~ Urgh, Kivavacakes. I still do not know how you can eat those things. XD

In other news, I seem to have dragged myself out of the drawing rut - just as I realise I also have a lot of schoolwork to do. Apparently procrastination can be helpful, if not in the areas you're meant to be working on. |D

Another Heroes one... I miss the show, okay? DX Put it back on, BBC.
It's a bid to the writers to put one of my favourite characters back in the show - an invisible homeless Brit living in New York, played by Christopher Eccleston. He's very cool. :P

And I saw the Blues Brothers the other week (watch it watch it), so somehow Mickey and Minnie ended up dressed as the main characters. :3
It's a thousand miles to Disneyland, we've got a fully functioning tour bus, half a packet of cheese, I'm short and we're standing in white space. _Hit it_.

Maybe expect another meme soonish. I feel like filling one out, and I have next week off school, so~ Thanks again for the huge comments. X3


----------



## Dannichu

Pssh, you're talking to the girl who can't see watermelons without thinking of gelphie; you think I'd miss something as obvious as a butterfly? X3

I remember the good old days of doodling in French lessons; my old French book was covered in random Pokemon drawings. And I think they'd make very good fakemon.

And I hear you on the colouring things in the dark thing; so, so many times I've drawn stuff late at night, been happy with it, and in the morning realized that it's completely off. This most often happens with stuff I colour yellow; sometimes I don't notice how awful the colouring is till I've scanned it x.x

OH Jesus H Christ you freaking made the bloody stone angel cute O.O 
That's so, so wrong on so many levels. Those things freaked the living hell out of me and yours is bloody smiling and adorable! 
I like the gold colouring on the Dalek. 
But the angel is _wrong._

Claude kinda looks like House in your picture X3
I'm still absolutely loving your hands; his invisible one and your "I grab you D<" one are both really, really good, and his face is excellently drawn, too. I approve hugely of your top, and event hough I don't know the charater, I still think the concept's hilarious because I can totally relate (Law and Order is bringing back Alex, but only for six episodes! D:).

The simplicity of the Mickey and Minnie picture works well, but the poses are a little... standing there (again, I feel like the mother of all hypocrites). I love Minnie's little grin, though :)


----------



## Kinova

Haha, meme. Got halfway through and forgot about it. On the other hand:



Kinova said:


> Another Heroes one... I miss the show, okay? DX Put it back on, BBC.


And they did! :D Several months ago (damn I hadn't realised I'd abandoned this place for so long ;>>) but still~



Dannichu said:


> And I hear you on the colouring things in the dark thing; so, so many times I've drawn stuff late at night, been happy with it, and in the morning realized that it's completely off. This most often happens with stuff I colour yellow; sometimes I don't notice how awful the colouring is till I've scanned it x.x


Yellow. _Hissssss._ Pale blue is also a pain. Thank you for your comments, though. :3

Uh, let's see, what have I got. Oh yeah; a pretty crummy Elphaba (grey hair. why? o.O), after some messing about in Jasc. Then a vaaaaague interpretation of Alice in Wonderland; really just a doodle that I coloured like her. XD;

Then there's some Deathy Hallows doodles, cause I reread the book the other week and gahh. My goat anatomy failed terribly, but that's what I get for not using a ref. XD  I've pretty much lost patience with my supposed skin colour pencil because it kept scanning all blotchily, so I just filled in the skin on these with the bucket tool on Jasc. *Lazy* Same for this one of my cousin. (Totally threw me off when I cottoned on that two-year-old proportions are completely different to adult ones. Argh.)

Finally... this bizarre thing. Remember the Galinda/Elphie fairies from ArtMo? Well, I fancied drawing some more, so I did one of my friends... and then another... and it developed. I got lazy and didn't bother with the boys, though; they're the blobs in the far left. |D; I did have fun with the sparkly sorts of tools on Jasc, though.


----------



## Kinova

HI GUYS 8D

It's been like five months since I looked at this place. XD That's so baaaaaad. But er~! I have some stuff.

Jack & Sally
Basically what it says on the tin.

Hook!
I finally coloured him. :3

Arylettdragon
Exceptionally late birthday art for Arylett. XD I did enjoy painting it though... which led on to this:







I don't usually put images straight in here but ahh. That took ages. B: I like Blaziken and Metagross, but that's about it.

IN ADDITION

A little sketchdump; that's a couple of vague attempts at backgrounds, doodles of Much (Robin Hood - yeah, I know XD), a... cat, a strange Voldemort/Quirrel doodle (adopted from this musical, which is fairly amusing by the way~ and the whole Quirrel/Voldy thing is amazing in it <3 and so is Malfoy XD) and Clopin (Hunchback of Notre Dame - the Disney version, obviously).

PLUS! That meme I started two posts/many months ago. The scanner chewed it up and spat it back out again in digital form but I'm past caring. 8D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Jack, Sally, and Hook are awesome. ^^ Your style is really well-suited to Disney characters, and captures the charm of them perfectly. I especially like Sally's face and hair, and the stitches on her arms. And the details on Hook's outfit are much nice. The drawing looks very clean, too, not lots of scribbles and erasings, so points on that~

Also, I loveloveLOVE the dragon. =3 Thank you so muuuch~ One of the best b-day presents I've gotten, even if it's late. X3 I love how you did the hair, it's nice and curly, and I especially like the lock of hair around the eye. The shape of the snout is quite nice and dragon-y enough~ I really like how the tail ends with lots of curlythings too and how it has the AMC (my symbol that nobody knows the name of XD) on it. That was a nice touch. <3

I'm astonished at how you could fit that many Pokemon in a picture. O_O I couldn't do it. So major props on that. The colours in this picture are particularly striking. The only crit I have is Luxray's face, it looks kinda fat... a bit off, I dunno. Oh and Charizard's horns are a bit short. I really like how you drew Ratticate though. I usually don't like it, but it looks nice the way you did it.

The sketches are epic. XD The cat's really good! You're getting better at drawing paws and that jazz. Only one thing, the front legs are a bit too short. But I love your faces, like, the way you drew them. It somehow stands out, looks nice.

<3 the meme. One thing though, the pictures are a bit... fuzzy. It's kinda hard to see them. DX But other than that, it's good~

Yaay, I stop being lazy and commented!


----------

